# Ordonnance médicaments



## Nana40 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour je souhaiterai avoir une réponse est ce que sur la ordonnance il faut le nom de l assistante maternelle ou marqué l assistante maternelle pour donner les médicaments ou doliprane ou une simple ordonnance au nom de l enfant avec le poids l age et l ordonnance est valable combien de temps merci de vos réponses


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Simplement le nom et prénom de l'enfant 
Le poids et la posologie 
Les parents doivent fournir un médicament non ouvert 

Vous devez tenir un registre avec les heures et les quantités administrées


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

il faut aussi une autorisation écrite des parents, je demande simplement qu'ils l'écrivent sur l'ordonnance, pour que le PE ne disent pas ensuite qu'on a trouvé l'ordonnance dans le sac, et pris l'initiative de donner sans autorisation ( c'est déjà arrivé)


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour

Oui, ordonnance avec poids, et posologie. Mais oui, aussi autorisation parentale. Et obligation de complèter un registre d'administration de médicaments. Dans le cas où vous désiriez adminitrer les médocs. Je rappelle que c'est une possibilté, mais en aucun cas une obligation.

GénéralMétal.


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

assmatzam a dit: 


> Simplement le nom et prénom de l'enfant
> Le poids et la posologie
> Les parents doivent fournir un médicament non ouvert
> 
> Vous devez tenir un registre avec les heures et les quantités administrées


Je croyais que par exemple pour un antibiotique, c'était aux parents de reconstituer l'antibio avant que l'on le donne ?


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

Ben non, justement, vous ne pourrez pas vérifier ce qu'il à fait.


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Ben non, justement, vous ne pourrez pas vérifier ce qu'il à fait.


Oui c'est sur ...mais comme ça on ne peut être tenu responsable s'il a mal été reconstitué


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22 a dit: 


> Oui c'est sur ...mais comme ça on ne peut être tenu responsable s'il a mal été reconstitué


si, les PE mentent parfois, rien ne prouvera que ce n'est pas vous qui l'avez reconstitué


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

liline17 a dit: 


> si, les PE mentent parfois, rien ne prouvera que ce n'est pas vous qui l'avez reconstitué


C'est sur ... mais ce sera parole contre parole....moi perso je pensais que c'était à eux de prendre cette responsabilité. On a quand même autre chose à faire que de ce taper à lire la notice d'un médicament de bon matin.... ça ne devrait absolument pas relever d'être une tâche de l'assmat. Ainsi si c'était exclusivement à l'employeur de le faire notre responsabilité ne pourrait être engagée. Je crois que je vais rajouter une clause pour nos nouveaux contrats de septembre 😅


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

_*La solution est de pas donner de médicaments, voilà tout.

Rien ne vous y oblige.

Au contraire, comme tout doit être noté, heures, posologie, le pourquoi du comment bla bla,,, c'est encore bien plus fastidieux et engageant pénalement.
Car pour un peu que vous ayez mal lu l'ordonnance (ah oui c'est possible) ou mal consigné votre registre, ou éffacé ou rayé le registre...Ce sera suspect.*_
*Donc sans moi.*


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> _*La solution est de pas donner de médicaments, voilà tout.
> 
> Rien ne vous y oblige.
> 
> ...


J'aurais pas dit mieux


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ne rien donné c'est sûrement le plus simple et ça évite les problèmes


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> _*La solution est de pas donner de médicaments, voilà tout.
> 
> Rien ne vous y oblige.
> 
> ...


Oui en effet, d'ailleurs j'y pense de plus en plus à ne plus donner de médicaments.... ça n'arrive de toute façon pas souvent....et le fait de ne pas donner obligera les parents à prendre leurs responsabilités aussi et à ne pas s'appuyer sans cesse sur nous


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Ah bah voilà
Enfin une idée qui me fait plaisir à lire 

Perso je refuse depuis plus de 10 ans voir plus de donner quelques médicaments que ce soit et me substituer aux obligations parentales. 

Chacun son rôle 

Je n'ai jamais demandé à qui que ce soit de soigner mes enfants à ma place
Un enfant 🤮 n'a rien à faire chez une AM
Dès lors qu'il a un traitement à prendre sa place est chez lui avec ses parents 

Mais les parents sont pressé de s'en débarrasser quand ils sont bien alors malades 🤧 encore pire
C'est nounou qui va subir et eux seront tranquillement au boulot 
La bonne blague 

Avec moi ça marche pas 😂


----------



## Catie6432 (6 Juillet 2022)

Vos échanges m'ont fait me repositionner sur ce point. Je pense à noter que je n'administre pas de médicaments dans mes prochains contrats. Si traitement et présence de l'enfant compatible avec un accueil en collectivité, les parents peuvent demander à privilégier un traitement en deux prises matin et soir. Et si une fièvre supérieure à 38.5 pendant le temps d'accueil, devoir venir chercher leur enfant les incitera à consulter sans tarder.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

_*En plus de 13 ans d'assmat, je n'ai donné que 2/3 fois un doli.
Une fois à mes débuts (quelle gourdasse), et les deux autres fois car il y avait plus de 40 de fièvre, avec coup de téléphone aux parents, (parents dont un je connaissais très  bien, et l'autre en qui j'avais une entière confiance et elle aussi), dans la demie-heure les mamans étaient reparties avec leurs enfants. 
Je relativise énormément désormais, avec les recyclages SST, mais, toujours, toujours, la notion  de responsabilité plus plus plus.
*_
*J'ai trop le souvenir d'une maman qui avait voulu me la faire à l'envers en me confiant son enfant très fièvreux sans me dire qu'elle lui avait donné un doli. Ben , pas le choix, elle est repartie avec 2 heures après.*


----------



## assmatzam (6 Juillet 2022)

Même expérience quand j'ai commencé et que je ne connaissais pas grand chose et que j'étais surtout encore très naïve 

Un enfant arrive à 8h00
Vers 9h00 je le trouve vraiment fébrile 
Je prend la température 🌡 et là 39,2
J'envoie un message à la maman pour lui demander confirmation du poids de l'enfant et l'informer de mon intention de donner du doliprane 
Et la SURPRISE 😲 

NON surtout pas je lui ai donné avant de vous le déposer 

J'ai sauté au plafond et je lui ai ordonné de venir récupérer son enfant sur le champ 
Pas bol le petit à fait des convulsions quelques minutes plus tard 
J'ai du appeler le SAMU 
Et elle a récupéré son enfant à l'hôpital 

Elle m'a dit qu'elle c'était  prise une soufflante par le médecin pour l'avoir déposer chez la nounou avec 40 au réveil 
Ca l'a fait réagir 
Elle a eut très peur 😱 et n'a plus jamais recommencé


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Si les choses pouvaient être aussi simples....mais certains parents  ont parfois des contraintes au boulot et ne peuvent pas se libérer aussi facilement.
Personne sur ce forum n'a travaillé à l'exterieur avec l'incapacité de ne pouvoir se libérer ?
Quand je bossais en crèche et que j'etais la seule responsable avec des stagiaires ou autre, que faire...
Le fait d'avoir laisser ma petite malade chez sa nounou ne fait pas de moi une mauvaise maman....enfin je crois pas.. 
Les parents ne font pas ce qu'ils veulent non plus.
Et aujourd'hui il y a en plus la difficulté d'avoir un rdv en urgence chez le médecin. 
Il y a quand même une 
réalité qu'il ne faut pas nier.
Alors, je précise que je ne donne que très très rarement du doliprane mais cela peut m'arriver en fonction de mes employeurs.
Eux-mêmes connaissent précisément  mon avis sur ce sujet : je ne donne que dans des situations très précises.


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Et oui assmatzam ça arrive.
Très fréquent en crèche et du coup, quand j'ai commencé le metier d'assmat, j'ai anticipé cette situation.
Je demande aux parents toute transparence et leur fait prendre conscience du danger.
Jamais, en 10 années,  un parent ne s'est amusé à me dissimuler une prise de doliprane.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> Si les choses pouvaient être aussi simples....mais certains parents  ont parfois des contraintes au boulot et ne peuvent pas se libérer aussi facilement.
> Personne sur ce forum n'a travaillé à l'exterieur avec l'incapacité de ne pouvoir se libérer ?
> Quand je bossais en crèche et que j'etais la seule responsable avec des stagiaires ou autre, que faire...
> ...


_*Pas de souci là dessus, oui, c'est quelquefois difficile de se libérer, mais celà n'empêche pas la communication, et l'information.
Là, souvent, force est de constater que l'on préfère taire une maladie, ou une grosse fièvre, et ce même si on ne travaille pas, juste pour voir si çà va passer ou pas. 
Et Violetta quand tu dis que tu étais la seule responsable avec les stagiaires, ce n'est pas normal non plus. Mais tout le monde accepte l'anormal en pensant que çà va passer...On voit que non.*_
*J'accepte les enfants malades, mais il y a des limites, ils ne sont pas si nombreux à pouvoir au moins avoir 1 jour ou 2 enfants malade, ou une mamie/tatie comme solution de dépannage... *


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

A l'ouverture ou a la fermeture oui, une responsable...pas trop d'enfants et peu de temps mais non ce n'était pas normal...comme pleins d'autres choses...


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

j'ai le plus souvent, confiance dans le sens de responsabilités des PE, mais cela ne m'empêche pas de me protéger.
J'ai bien conscience qu'un PE ne peut pas toujours se libérer.
Je demande à ce que les PE demandent à leur médecin un traitement en 2 prises, pour ne pas avoir besoin d'en donner, si ce n'est pas possible, j'accepte de donner, mais ans le respect du protocole, auquel j'ajoute 2 choses, le PE doit m'envoyer le matin par SMS, ce qu'il a donné, afin que je ne fasse pas de surdosage, et de mon côté, je prends en photo sur le registre ce que j'ai donné et je l'envois le soir, afin qu'on soit bien harmonisés, après, il ne pourra pas y avoir d'accusation d'avoir modifié le registre en cas de problème, mais surtout, cela sécurise pour l'enfant, la procédure.
Je ne donne plus que très rarement de doliprane en cas de fièvre, je la fait baisser naturellement


----------



## Nana40 (6 Juillet 2022)

Doliprane pour la fièvre est ce que l on doit donner même avec ordonnance car le covid est de retour je demande car une collègue me certifié que le médecin doit marquer le nom de l assistante maternelle sur l ordonnance du style j autorisé l assistante maternelle.... à donné du doliprane à  l enfant... si fièvre au dessus de 38.5


----------



## angèle1982 (6 Juillet 2022)

Et bien Violetta je n'aurais pas dit mieux le petit a eu un médicament à prendre la maman lui donnait le matin moi le midi ! même si elle habite au bout de ma rue je ne lui ai pas dit de venir le midi lui donner ... à un moment il ne faut qd même pas pousser nous sommes assistante maternelle çà veut dire quoi ??? bref j'ai toujours donné des médicts avec première prise chez les PE afin de voir si l'enfant ne faisait pas une allergie ... et pour le doliprane idem ! et je pense bien à demander aux PE si ils ont donné le matin car on a beau avoir un cahier de liaison c'est rarement noté ! par contre qu'un PE cache le fait d'avoir donné un doli et ne pas prévenir l'ass mat c'est impensable !!!


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui, ordonnance avec poids, et posologie. Mais oui, aussi autorisation parentale. Et obligation de complèter un registre d'administration de médicaments. Dans le cas où vous désiriez adminitrer les médocs. Je rappelle que c'est une possibilté, mais en aucun cas une obligation.
> 
> GénéralMétal.


👍👍👍😂 CHANGES CHANGES c’est Trop TOP


----------



## Nounou22 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> Bonjour.
> Si les choses pouvaient être aussi simples....mais certains parents  ont parfois des contraintes au boulot et ne peuvent pas se libérer aussi facilement.
> Personne sur ce forum n'a travaillé à l'exterieur avec l'incapacité de ne pouvoir se libérer ?
> Quand je bossais en crèche et que j'etais la seule responsable avec des stagiaires ou autre, que faire...
> ...


Je ne nie pas que ce n'est pas forcément facile pour les parents de s'absenter de leur travail mais je remarque au fil des années qu'ils y a plusieurs catégories de parents. À métier je dirais égaux, on retrouve ceux qui vont toujours faire passer leurs enfants avant tout et ceux qui se plaisent à se décharger sur leur assmat....et malheureusement cette catégorie de parents se généralise au fil des années....de ne pas administrer de médicaments peut peut être les inciter à faire de leurs enfants La priorité. Aujourd'hui une petite puce avait 38.5 au lever de la sieste et bien je n'ai pas donné de Doliprane. J'ai dévêtu l'enfant, donner à boire et surveiller si la fièvre montait. La maman est arrivée la fièvre était stable, et c'est elle qui lui a donné son Doliprane chez elle....je vais tendre à faire cela de plus en plus ....bien sûr si un enfant fait 40, c'est bien différent


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

Nounou22, dans la situation que vous décrivez,  je ne donne pas de doliprane (même si j'ai une ordonnance).
38°5 au lever de la sieste, j'attends et je surveille.
Je préfère que se soit les parents qui donne le soir.
C'est pas parce que j'ai une ordonnance que je donne systématiquement.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

Newmetal2022blue a dit: 


> _*Pas de souci là dessus, oui, c'est quelquefois difficile de se libérer, mais celà n'empêche pas la communication, et l'information.
> Là, souvent, force est de constater que l'on préfère taire une maladie, ou une grosse fièvre, et ce même si on ne travaille pas, juste pour voir si çà va passer ou pas.
> Et Violetta quand tu dis que tu étais la seule responsable avec les stagiaires, ce n'est pas normal non plus. Mais tout le monde accepte l'anormal en pensant que çà va passer...On voit que non.*_
> *J'accepte les enfants malades, mais il y a des limites, ils ne sont pas si nombreux à pouvoir au moins avoir 1 jour ou 2 enfants malade, ou une mamie/tatie comme solution de dépannage... *





Nounou22 a dit: 


> Je ne nie pas que ce n'est pas forcément facile pour les parents de s'absenter de leur travail mais je remarque au fil des années qu'ils y a plusieurs catégories de parents. À métier je dirais égaux, on retrouve ceux qui vont toujours faire passer leurs enfants avant tout et ceux qui se plaisent à se décharger sur leur assmat....et malheureusement cette catégorie de parents se généralise au fil des années....de ne pas administrer de médicaments peut peut être les inciter à faire de leurs enfants La priorité. Aujourd'hui une petite puce avait 38.5 au lever de la sieste et bien je n'ai pas donné de Doliprane. J'ai dévêtu l'enfant, donner à boire et surveiller si la fièvre montait. La maman est arrivée la fièvre était stable, et c'est elle qui lui a donné son Doliprane chez elle....je vais tendre à faire cela de plus en plus ....bien sûr si un enfant fait 40, c'est bien différent


@violetta « Personne sur ce forum n'a travaillé à l'exterieur avec l'incapacité de ne pouvoir se libérer ? »

J’ai travaillé sur Paris, pdt 13 ans !! Donc métro, train, bus ou ma voiture … je connais 

Et perso je donne du Doliprane après 38,5. Nous n’avons pas de médecin sur place, et il m’a été conseillé par la puéricultrice de le faire, pour éviter + de fièvre, « la sécurité ». 

Par contre les médocs matin et soir chez les parents.


----------



## violetta (6 Juillet 2022)

@Chantou1, vous comprenez donc qu'il n'est pas toujours facile pour les parents de venir chercher leur enfant malade, cela ne fait pas d'eux de mauvais parents.


----------



## Chantou1 (6 Juillet 2022)

violetta a dit: 


> @Chantou1, vous comprenez donc qu'il n'est pas toujours facile pour les parents de venir chercher leur enfant malade, cela ne fait pas d'eux de mauvais parents.


Oui bien sûr.


----------



## Sabisab1386 (6 Juillet 2022)

Bonsoir. Je lis avec attention votre discussion et comprends fort bien vos arguments. 
Petit cas pratique de la semaine... mon enfant samedi à un œil qui coule... appel au 15 pour médecin de garde. Conjonctivite. OK pas de soucis. Pas de fièvre pris au début rien d'alarmant. Que fait on pour la semaine car nous savons que c'est contagieux donc on ne veut pas risquer d'empéguer tout le monde chez Tatie nounou! Réponse du médecin vous le gardez lundi par precaution mais après pas de soucis. 
Quand nous avons vu l'ordonnance administration de collyre ophtalmique 4 fois par jour : matin midi soir et coucher. Du coup si super nounou refuse l'administration des médicaments comment peut on faire??? Papa bosse à 40km et moi en journée continue de 8h30 à 17h45... 
Alors nous avons de la chance Tatie Nounou accepte de donner les médicaments, mais si cela n'avait pas été le cas, nous aurions été très embêtés. Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté de notre part, ni une décharge sur l'assistante maternelle de notre enfant, juste que malheureusement nous ne pouvons faire autrement....


----------



## liline17 (6 Juillet 2022)

Sabisab1386 a dit: 


> Bonsoir. Je lis avec attention votre discussion et comprends fort bien vos arguments.
> Petit cas pratique de la semaine... mon enfant samedi à un œil qui coule... appel au 15 pour médecin de garde. Conjonctivite. OK pas de soucis. Pas de fièvre pris au début rien d'alarmant. Que fait on pour la semaine car nous savons que c'est contagieux donc on ne veut pas risquer d'empéguer tout le monde chez Tatie nounou! Réponse du médecin vous le gardez lundi par precaution mais après pas de soucis.
> Quand nous avons vu l'ordonnance administration de collyre ophtalmique 4 fois par jour : matin midi soir et coucher. Du coup si super nounou refuse l'administration des médicaments comment peut on faire??? Papa bosse à 40km et moi en journée continue de 8h30 à 17h45...
> Alors nous avons de la chance Tatie Nounou accepte de donner les médicaments, mais si cela n'avait pas été le cas, nous aurions été très embêtés. Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté de notre part, ni une décharge sur l'assistante maternelle de notre enfant, juste que malheureusement nous ne pouvons faire autrement....


voici un cas où j'administre le médicament, je n'ai pas peur des conjonctivites, j'ai eu quelques cas, et sans contagions.
Par contre la gastro me rend très, très malade, je préviens les PE à la signature du contrat, et au printemps, quand j'ai prévenu les PE que j'en avais 3 sur 4 qui l'avait, et qu'une employée de bureau, m'a juste répondu par SMS "bon courage!" je lui ai demandé de venir de suite et j'ai couché son enfant en attendant son arrivée, elle croit que je peux gérer 3 gastros en même temps, et protéger la seule qui ne l'a pas eu?


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Sabisab1386 a dit: 


> Bonsoir. Je lis avec attention votre discussion et comprends fort bien vos arguments.
> Petit cas pratique de la semaine... mon enfant samedi à un œil qui coule... appel au 15 pour médecin de garde. Conjonctivite. OK pas de soucis. Pas de fièvre pris au début rien d'alarmant. Que fait on pour la semaine car nous savons que c'est contagieux donc on ne veut pas risquer d'empéguer tout le monde chez Tatie nounou! Réponse du médecin vous le gardez lundi par precaution mais après pas de soucis.
> Quand nous avons vu l'ordonnance administration de collyre ophtalmique 4 fois par jour : matin midi soir et coucher. Du coup si super nounou refuse l'administration des médicaments comment peut on faire??? Papa bosse à 40km et moi en journée continue de 8h30 à 17h45...
> Alors nous avons de la chance Tatie Nounou accepte de donner les médicaments, mais si cela n'avait pas été le cas, nous aurions été très embêtés. Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté de notre part, ni une décharge sur l'assistante maternelle de notre enfant, juste que malheureusement nous ne pouvons faire autrement....


C'est comme tout malheureusement, cela fait 13 ans que je suis assmat et en effet j'ai toujours accepté d'administrer des médicaments aux enfants accueillis lorsque cela était nécessaire....mais depuis quelque temps, je remarque aussi beaucoup de mauvaise volonté de certains parents de prendre des jours enfants malades quand il le faudrait et pourtant ce n'est pas ceux qui ont le moins de jours qui ne les prennent pas. Un couple de parents ont le droit à 12 jours chacun, jamais ils ne gardent leurs enfants malades et quand j'ai eu le covid, il aurait aussi fallu que je continue à accueillir leurs enfants. Récemment leur fils a eu de la diarrhée pendant trois semaines, vu que c'est chez nous qu'il se vidait, rien d'alarmant pour eux. Donc j'en viens à durcir les règles car les différentes expériences faisant ....on fini par devenir moins compréhensifs vis à vis de certains parents....et moins flexibles....ce qui est dommage je vous l'accorde ...mais si certains parents ne tiraient pas sur la corde inutilement, on aurait pas besoin de rajouter des clauses supérieures à la CCN à tour de bras dans nos contrats..... mes deux arrêts covid ont été mes premiers arrêts en 13 ans de métier.....et ces parents là ont réussi à me reprocher mes arrêts de travail. Comme si cela m'amusait de perdre la moitié de mon salaire du mois ...bref....quand on veut avoir une assmat compréhensive en face , peut être faut il d'abord l'être soi même 😉 
Sûrement vous devez l'être puisque votre assmat l'est également


violetta a dit: 


> Nounou22, dans la situation que vous décrivez,  je ne donne pas de doliprane (même si j'ai une ordonnance).
> 38°5 au lever de la sieste, j'attends et je surveille.
> Je préfère que se soit les parents qui donne le soir.
> C'est pas parce que j'ai une ordonnance que je donne systématiquement.


Donc on est sur la même longueur d'ondes 😉 je dis juste que j'ai le cas en ce moment de parents qui se déchargent beaucoup sur mon mari et moi puisque nous sommes tous les deux assmats....et que la solution pour les obliger à revoir leurs priorités, c'est de ne plus administrer des médicaments aussi facilement qu'avant sur une simple demande. C'est le genre de parents en plus à ne pas fournir l'ordonnance et à amener le médicament sans la boîte donc pas de notice ....12 jours enfants malades par an auxquels ils ont le droit et aucun jour de pris ....et pourtant leurs enfants sont malades comme les autres de temps à autre ....et ça ne les gène absolument pas que leurs enfants contaminent tous les autres. De toute façon le contrat se finit bientôt et ouf ....car je n'en peux plus de ce genre de personnes égoïstes et nombrilistes


----------



## kikine (7 Juillet 2022)

angèle1982 a dit: 


> bref j'ai toujours donné des médicts avec première prise chez les PE afin de voir si l'enfant ne faisait pas une allergie ...


ça ne change rien, on peut très bien faire une réaction allergique sans que se soit la première prise.. Ma grande est allergique a l'amoxicilline quand elle a fait ça réaction allergique a 4 ans ce n'était pas la première fois qu'elle prenait ce traitement... et, a 11 ans elle a déclaré une allergie a la biseptine (oui le désinfectant) que j'utilisais depuis... sa naissance..

et a 38 ans j'ai bien déclaré une allergie... tenez vous bien au soleil !! pas banal pour une réunionnaise 🥺


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

Sabisab1386 a dit: 


> Bonsoir. Je lis avec attention votre discussion et comprends fort bien vos arguments.
> Petit cas pratique de la semaine... mon enfant samedi à un œil qui coule... appel au 15 pour médecin de garde. Conjonctivite. OK pas de soucis. Pas de fièvre pris au début rien d'alarmant. Que fait on pour la semaine car nous savons que c'est contagieux donc on ne veut pas risquer d'empéguer tout le monde chez Tatie nounou! Réponse du médecin vous le gardez lundi par precaution mais après pas de soucis.
> Quand nous avons vu l'ordonnance administration de collyre ophtalmique 4 fois par jour : matin midi soir et coucher. Du coup si super nounou refuse l'administration des médicaments comment peut on faire??? Papa bosse à 40km et moi en journée continue de 8h30 à 17h45...
> Alors nous avons de la chance Tatie Nounou accepte de donner les médicaments, mais si cela n'avait pas été le cas, nous aurions été très embêtés. Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté de notre part, ni une décharge sur l'assistante maternelle de notre enfant, juste que malheureusement nous ne pouvons faire autrement....


La pour moi c’est un cas spécial donc OUI je le ferais.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Sabisab1386 a dit: 


> Bonsoir. Je lis avec attention votre discussion et comprends fort bien vos arguments.
> Petit cas pratique de la semaine... mon enfant samedi à un œil qui coule... appel au 15 pour médecin de garde. Conjonctivite. OK pas de soucis. Pas de fièvre pris au début rien d'alarmant. Que fait on pour la semaine car nous savons que c'est contagieux donc on ne veut pas risquer d'empéguer tout le monde chez Tatie nounou! Réponse du médecin vous le gardez lundi par precaution mais après pas de soucis.
> Quand nous avons vu l'ordonnance administration de collyre ophtalmique 4 fois par jour : matin midi soir et coucher. Du coup si super nounou refuse l'administration des médicaments comment peut on faire??? Papa bosse à 40km et moi en journée continue de 8h30 à 17h45...
> Alors nous avons de la chance Tatie Nounou accepte de donner les médicaments, mais si cela n'avait pas été le cas, nous aurions été très embêtés. Ce n'est pas de la mauvaise volonté de notre part, ni une décharge sur l'assistante maternelle de notre enfant, juste que malheureusement nous ne pouvons faire autrement....


_*Bonjour

Oui, c'est un cas, bien particulier. Mais sachez cependant, que outre le fait que bien sûr c'est notre responsabilité, nos responsables de PMI, nous recommandent de ne pas faire ce genre de geste. Trop intrusif chez l'enfant, à qui l'on doit aussi souvent maintenir la tête, (donc geste pas sympa), et en même temps lui maintenir l'oeil ouvert.
Si vous avez pratiqué çà avec votre enfant vous avez vu que celà n'a rien de pratique non plus.
çà dépend de l'âge qu'il a...
Là, dans ce cas, celà ne concernerait qu'une admnistration en fait. 
Chaque cas est particulier.
Sauf qu'en cas de problème, (et malheureusement il suffit d'une fois), autorisation ou pas, c'est bien l'assistante maternelle qui sera mise en cause.*_
*Et sachez qu'il n'y a pas d'enquête préalable, c'est suspension d'agrément pour commencer, 4 mois, et ensuite passage en CCPD ou pas.*


----------



## Sabisab1386 (7 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour.
Je comprends bien votre point de vue ayant moi même travaillé auprès d'enfants et souvent en séjour... malheureusement quand nous partions pas d'autre choix que d'administrer les médicaments et parfois on prenait peur en lisant les notice... croyez moi. Cependant ne pas administrer le traitement serait pire...
En ce qui concerne le collyre nous avons utilisé l'astuce de notre docteur et franchement aucun maintien ni de la tête ni de l'œil ouvert ce qui rend le geste bien moins invasif: mettre la goutte dans le coin de l'œil en ouvrant et fermant les yeux ça se diffuse c'est parfait. Bon après nous avons un petit patient qui est cool et qui se laisse faire. Même pour être mouché avec le mouche-bebe nickel chrome franchement on a de la chance.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

A part si vous êtes infirmière, vous ne pouvez pas administrer de médicaments. Vous n'y êtes simplement pas autorisée. C'est l'aide à la prise (voyez la nuance) qui est possible, et pour nous -sous conditions- autorisée, mais sûrement pas obligatoire.
Donc l'aide à la prise avec des bb, IMPOSSIBLE.
C'est la loi. Ce n'est pas moi qui l'a inventé, croyez-moi.
La bobologie se soigne très bien sans avoir recours au doli, vite dégainé.
Et si, sur ce forum, il y a des AMS , ou même vous parents, qui avez fait les formations secouristes, sauveteurs au travail, vous savez que ce j'écris est vrai.

Tant mieux si votre Loulou se laisse faire, celà simplifie les choses.
Mon fils, lui,  n'avait absoluement pas cette passivité, (si je puis dire ceci), mais alors pas du tout, il fallait être deux pour lui mettre des gouttes, et impossible de lui faire avaler le moindre doli.
Bonne soirée


----------



## nounoucat1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> _*La solution est de pas donner de médicaments, voilà tout.
> 
> Rien ne vous y oblige.
> 
> ...


Bravo mon général métal bleu


----------



## Chantou1 (7 Juillet 2022)

GénéralMétal1988 a dit: 


> Bonjour
> 
> Oui, c'est un cas, bien particulier. Mais sachez cependant, que outre le fait que bien sûr c'est notre responsabilité, nos responsables de PMI, nous recommandent de ne pas faire ce genre de geste. Trop intrusif chez l'enfant, à qui l'on doit aussi souvent maintenir la tête, (donc geste pas sympa), et en même temps lui maintenir l'oeil ouvert.
> Si vous avez pratiqué çà avec votre enfant vous avez vu que celà n'a rien de pratique non plus.
> ...


Bonsoir mon Général 
SI je peux me permettre on n’est pas aveugle, donc vous pouvez écrire normalement ou en italique mais par PITIÉ pas GRAS 🤣 Donc je rectifie mon Général


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

C


Chantou1 a dit: 


> Bonsoir mon Général
> SI je peux me permettre on n’est pas aveugle, donc vous pouvez écrire normalement ou en italique mais par PITIÉ pas GRAS 🤣 Donc je rectifie mon Général



Chantou,  si, il y aura du gras, cela marque bien la différence entre le post et la réponse.  Il manque la couleur...


----------



## Sabisab1386 (7 Juillet 2022)

Les lois ont évoluées et oui effectivement maintenant c'est une aide à la prise et non  donné directement par l'adulte référent. 
Il n'y a pas de soucis je comprends tout à fait votre point de vue. Hélas les médecins quand ils font une ordonnance ne s'embêtent pas à regarder si l'enfant va chez une ass mat ou est gardé par ses parents. Il prescrit (et souvent 3 fois par jour) le traitement. Donc comment font les parents dans ce cas là? Parce qu'après lectures de certains sujets de ce forum il apparaît que quand l'enfant mal soigné contamine tout ou partie de ses petits copains c'est que ses parents ne font pas ce qu'il faut et que donc ils n'ont pas de considération pour leur ass mat (entre autre). Mais s'ils demandent à l'ass mat d'administrer le traitement dans la journée (chose qu'elle peut refuser) c'est qu'ils se déchargent sur elle de leur rôle de parents... donc c'est le serpent qui se mord la queue.  

Petite question annexe, si PAI avec protocole quotidien vous refusez l'accueil de l'enfant car trop contraignant? 
C'est juste une question et en aucun cas un jugement.


----------



## GénéralMétal1988 (7 Juillet 2022)

Avec un P.a.i tout est différent,  il me semble quand même que celui-ci doit être validé par le médecin de la pmi. 

Je n'ai pas eu ce cas, mais je réfléchirais c'est sûr. 

Il y a des solutions pour tout.


Un médecin peut tout à fait fractionner la prise d'antibio, suffit juste de le préciser. 
Je comprends votre position,  mais , c'est quand même nos expériences,  nos constats qui nous font refuser, ou hésiter,  pour vous ces problèmes sont ponctuels et ne concerne qu'un, deux, trois enfants max et pas en même temps en accueil.
Pour nous,  ce sont potentiellement plusieurs enfants qui peuvent êtres malades simultanément,  et pour en avoir fait l'amère expérience, c'est compliqué de soigner, d'apporter les attentions nécessaires à 3 loulous qui ont la gastro ! 
Alors oui, ils auraient été bien mieux chez eux.

Certains parents, on le constate de plus en plus ne vont plus chez le médecin. Et quand ils y vont, nous donnent l'ordonnance et les médicaments pour que nous fassions à leur place.
Une fois j'ai même eu une demande pour un soin de siège,  car eux parents n'y arrivaient pas, et en conseil : IL FAUT ÊTRE DEUX POUR TENIR  XX ET FAIRE LE SOIN...
Je ne sais pas qui pouvait être ce numéro 2 !

Un enfant malade, fiévreux c'est une surveillance plus plus, et pour ces petits un besoin constant de reconfort, ce qui est très difficile avec d'autres accueillis surtout quand ceux ci sont très dépendants,  un bb par ex.

Et quand on sait que tout geste peut être mal interprété, j'évite !


----------



## Sabisab1386 (7 Juillet 2022)

Je ne parlais pas d'un enfant malade fiévreux qui effectivement doit être auprès de ses parents. Mais quand il va mieux et qu'il n'est plus contagieux mais toujours sous traitement et que le CM du médecin fait que c'était 2 ou 3 jours d'exclusion de la vie collective? Les parents n'ont pas d'autre choix que de le ramener pour aller travailler?
Encore une fois (et c'est pour tout pareil) il y a la minorité qui porte préjudice à la majorité... et ceux là ne sont pas excusables.
Je ne pense pas que nous sommes parfaits (bien loin de là même) mais nous faisons au mieux pour le bien de notre loulou (intérêt supérieur de l'enfant oblige!!!^^) mais aussi pour faciliter le quotidien à son AM. Il arrive quand même que dans l'urgence on ne pense pas à demander à fractionner le traitement sur 2 prises uniquement.. ou que certains praticiens le refusent également.. 
Je connais vos contraintes... comme je l'ai dit plus haut lors de départ en camps avec des plus âgés je peux vous assurer que les traitements que je récupérais étaient bien nombreux... parfois même tout un gros sac à dos. Et jongler avec tous n'était pas chose facile... mais nous le faisions car il le fallait (encore une fois ne vous méprenez pas je sais que les lois ont évolué et que c'est bien plus difficile maintenant... mais faisable quand même) après c'est un choix de votre part (de ne pas administrer de traitement).


----------



## Nounou22 (7 Juillet 2022)

Complément d'accord avec généralmetal😅, j'ai eu parfois trois enfants sous antibiotiques avec prise le midi pour tous les trois....faut quand même pas se mélanger les pinceaux au moment de donner l'antibio car forcément ce ne sont pas les mêmes et certains en doses poids, d'autres en cuillères doseuses.... surtout sur le temps de midi, temps de repas toujours intense....et je passe les parents qui n'arrivent pas à donner le médicament à leurs enfants donc plutôt que d'essayer de faire le nécessaire, se décharge pour que l'assmat le donne, ce qui revient vite à donner deux doses par jour ....ou qui n'arrive pas à faire un lavage de nez car leur enfant se débat.....mais nounou fera ..... parce que quoi? L'enfant se débat moins avec nounou?
Si le questionnement de donner des médicaments se posent c'est parce que l'on vit dans une société où en cas de problème on a vite fait de se retourner vers les autres pour chercher le ou la responsable plutôt que d'assumer soi même sa propre responsabilité. Et la vérité est bien là, les parents sont de plus en plus pris par leur vie perso et pro...et on rencontre de plus en plus souvent des parents qui se déchargent sur l'assmat de tout ce qu'ils peuvent. Et si on est trop laxiste au début du contrat, on peut vite se faire manger ....donc possiblement un juste milieu existe .....mais cela demande à l'assmat de comprendre les parents mais aussi et surtout aux parents de prendre en considération la configuration de travail de leur assmat... Celle-ci ou celui ci ne travaille pour la plupart du temps pas avec un seul enfant. ....donc ça complexifie les choses ...


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

Sabisab1386 a dit: 


> Je ne parlais pas d'un enfant malade fiévreux qui effectivement doit être auprès de ses parents. Mais quand il va mieux et qu'il n'est plus contagieux mais toujours sous traitement et que le CM du médecin fait que c'était 2 ou 3 jours d'exclusion de la vie collective? Les parents n'ont pas d'autre choix que de le ramener pour aller travailler?


mais comment vont ils faire à l'école?? 
si vous croyez qu'à l'école ils donnent des médocs.... voir même à la cantine.... ben non et pourtant... il n'y a pas autant de discutions...


----------



## Sabisab1386 (8 Juillet 2022)

kikine a dit: 


> mais comment vont ils faire à l'école??
> si vous croyez qu'à l'école ils donnent des médocs.... voir même à la cantine.... ben non et pourtant... il n'y a pas autant de discutions...


Détrompez-vous...


----------



## kikine (8 Juillet 2022)

ben pas chez moi en tout cas....


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Juillet 2022)

Un médecin ne marquera jamais
"J'autorise Mm Intel a donné du Doliprane si 38 de fièvre" 
Sa responsabilité serait également engagé
Juste " Doliprane a partir de..." 
Avec bien sûr le non de l'enfant et le poids


----------



## Ladrine 10 (8 Juillet 2022)

Au début de ma carrière c'est ce que j'avais demandé une autorisation avec mon nom et ces ce qu'avait répondu le médecin


----------

